# 職務に及んで



## Yoshie0

I'm a bit of confused with the meaning of 職務に及んで in the following sentence. I've seen the usages like この期に及んで before (second here), however I'm a bit of confused about the meaning in the example below, and how does it flows with the part of sentence after it?
His natural low and gentle voice, (職務に及んで?) was tempted with solemn dignity.


持ち前の低く柔らかな声音には、*職務に及んで*厳粛な威厳が加味されている。


----------



## karlalou

I think you can take this 及んで just as the same as the one used in この期に及んで.
及ぶ basically means 'reach'. 職務に及んで can be rewritten as 職務に至って. I think, here, it's saying the same as 職務にあたり or 職務となって. It's simply saying 'at work'.

So, I think it's saying someone's usually deep and soft voice has been added with some solemn dignity because now he's at work.


----------



## wind-sky-wind

Strictly speaking, "職務に及んで" is not correct.
"及ぶ" suggests "finally" or "ultimately," not just "to lead to ..."


----------



## Flaminius

職務に及ぶ sounds wrong.  *Yoshie0*, is there evidence that your text is not carefully edited?

Maybe 臨んで salvages the text.  This makes the sentence "now administering his dutie, his voice (...)."


----------



## karlalou

Well, it's because it's used with この期, この期に及んで turns up to be sounding like it's the result of something or 'finally'.


----------



## 810senior

> 持ち前の低く柔らかな声音には、*職務に及んで*厳粛な威厳が加味されている。
> →　持ち前の低く柔らかな声音には、*職務の際になって*、厳粛な威厳が加味されている。


職務に及んで may be converted from a set phrase この期に及んで(after all this time), so it may mean _at the very moment s/he is working_. if I'm not mistaken with author's intentions.

By the way, though it may be off-topic, I kind of feel like 厳粛な威厳 is double-entendre.


----------



## Yoshie0

I see, thanks everyone for help!


----------



## karlalou

Yoshie0 said:


> I see, thanks everyone for help!


I'd like to recommend you to provide us with the source and especially with the year that is written because you're often reading pretty old texts, so that people can easily think more of the possibilities. I think the source is required by the copyright law, though for some cases I wonder what we are protecting by showing the source.. when it helps us answer your question there's no reason not to provide it. 

I think 『理想の国語教科書』 compiled by 斉藤孝 is a good read to know the possibilities of Japanese language. It's made of excerpts from many works written by well-known writers. Among them, especially 夏目漱石 is said that his works are good to tune up your sense of Japanese: 「作家の古井由吉先生と対談した折、書いているとき日本語の感覚がおかしいと感じられたときに、調子を取り戻すためのトレーニングメニューのような作家は いますかと質問したところ、「それはさすがに漱石ですね」という答えをいただいた（『文學界』二○○二年三月号）。近代日本の書き言葉の基礎をつくったの は、やはり漱石であった。」
That is true, however, that 夏目漱石's words are of more than 100 years ago.
For today's normally formal words, I think the news articles provided by NHK are trustworthy, though they are usually limited to the 'news casting' style.


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

Yoshie0 said:


> 持ち前の低く柔らかな声音には、*職務に及んで*厳粛な威厳が加味されている。


この文章が好きか嫌いか、上手いか上手くないかは別として、私は、この文章の『職務に及んで』は間違いではないように感じます。

『持ち前の低くやわらかな声音には、（off-dutyの状況下とは違って、）on-dutyという状況に及んで、厳粛な威厳が加味されている。』　『職務中という状況になっているからこそ、厳粛な威厳が加味されている。』　
というような文面と思いました。『職務に臨んで』とほとんど同じですがニュアンスがちょっと違うように思います。
たとえば、
『職務に臨んで』だと、単に『勤務中には』『職務中なので』といった条件を示すのに対して、
『職務に及んで』だと『プライベートの時ではなく、休暇中でもなく、職務中であるからこそ』といった強調が言外に加わっていると思うのですが。マイナー意見でしょうか？
（edit) 筆者は、『遊びごと』や『プライベート』よりも『職務』というのは、一段『高い』ことである、と認識していて、
『その高みにまで到達している』状況下で、と述べたかったのだと思ったのですが、屁理屈でしょうか。


（Googleで『職務に及んで』のヒットは見つかりませんでした。『すべての職務に及ぶ』という例文は2件ヒットしましたが、これは今回の文脈とは関係のない、全く別の意味になります。このポスト＃９は、文献的根拠や、辞書による根拠のない個人的な感想に過ぎませんので予めお断り申し上げます。）


----------



## Flaminius

810senior said:


> I kind of feel like 厳粛な威厳 is double-entendre.


If you mean 重複表現, it's redandunt expression.  I find it redundant too.



SoLaTiDoberman said:


> 『持ち前の低くやわらかな声音には、（off-dutyの状況下とは違って、）on-dutyという状況に及んで、厳粛な威厳が加味されている。』　『職務中という状況になっているからこそ、厳粛な威厳が加味されている。』
> というような文面と思いました。


One of the meanings of oyobu is (デジタル大辞泉 s.v. id. 3): ある状態にたちいたる。「この期に―・んで、まだ決めかねている」
これがSolaさんのとる解釈でしょう。しかし、「職務」という語が「職務中」と完全に同じ内容を表すとは言えず、成立しない解釈だと思いました。確かに「仕事」なら仕事に従事する状態を表すことがあるでしょう。
A: ねえねえ、ちょっと、いい?
B: だめ。今仕事だから。

ここで「仕事」を職務に置き換えられないことには、賛成ですか?　また、この例では「仕事」が「今」など文脈中の他の表現の助けを借りて状態を表していることにも注意すべきです。今議論している文脈で「職務」を職務を遂行中の状態と解釈することは、少なくとも私にはできません。


----------



## frequency

SoLaTiDoberman said:


> 『職務に臨んで』


この「職務に臨んで」を間違えて「職務に及んで」にしちゃったんじゃないのかな？


----------

